# Ultimate hat Insolvenz angemeldet



## Lupus (6. Oktober 2006)

Als ich neulich bei meinem Händler war und mich nach einigen Ultimate Produkten erkundigte die er im Programm hat, teilte er mir mit, die hättenm Insolvenz angemeldet und man müsse mal abwarten was da passiert#q #q |kopfkrat #q #q 
Und das, wo ich grade zum Fan der Produkte geworden bin!!!!!:v 
Kann das jemand bestätigen bzw. einen aktuellen Stand mitteilen??


----------



## j.Breithardt (6. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Ultimate hat Insolvenz angemeldet*

Hallo Lupus,

 die angemeldete Insolvenz kann ich nach Aussagen meines
 Dealers bestätigen. Aber: Die Firma soll bereits von einem
 solventen Nachfolger übernommen worden sein.
 Auch der Aussendienst hat bereits neue Verträge unter-
 schrieben.
 Wie gesagt: Aussage eines mit mir befreundeten Händlers!!!

 Gruß

 j.Breithardt |wavey:


----------



## Raisingwulf (6. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Ultimate hat Insolvenz angemeldet*

Na wenn die weg gewesen wären hätten sich zwar einige gefreut aber dann wäre es auch etwas langweiliger geworden.

Gruß
Raiingwulf


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Ultimate hat Insolvenz angemeldet*

Das mit dem "Nachfolger"/""Einkäufer" hab ich auch gehört, solvent wird man sehen...


----------



## duck_68 (6. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Ultimate hat Insolvenz angemeldet*

Habe gehört, dass man sich bei Ultimate durch die Insolvenz von "ungeliebten Altlasten" getrennt hat ... und ob die neuen "Investoren" doch nicht nur auf dem Papier existieren sei auch noch dahingestellt|rolleyes 


Wie gesagt, dies habe ich heute auch nur gehört!!!

Martin


----------



## Raisingwulf (6. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Ultimate hat Insolvenz angemeldet*

Vor allem sollte der rechnen können, weil das mit dem Cash-Flow hat bei den Vorgängern nicht wirklich gepasst.


----------



## Lupus (6. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Ultimate hat Insolvenz angemeldet*

Sind mit Altlasten eventuell der ein oder andere Manager oder Geschäftsführer gemeint;+


----------



## j.Breithardt (6. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Ultimate hat Insolvenz angemeldet*

@ Martin Obelt,#h 

 meine Info ist ca.2 Wochen alt. Habe durch Urlaub keine
 weiteren Info`s.

 Gruß

 j.Breithardt |wavey:


----------



## OssiKarpfen (6. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Ultimate hat Insolvenz angemeldet*

ich kann nur hoffen, dass es ultimate weiterhin gibt, weil ich absoluter fan davon bin...

MfG Sascha


----------



## Pilkman (6. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Ultimate hat Insolvenz angemeldet*

Hallo,

die bisher genannten Fakten kann ich von meinen Informationen ebenfalls bestätigen.

Natürlich ist es immer traurig um die Arbeitsplätze und Einzelschicksale, aber ansonsten würde ich Ultimate nicht unbedingt hinterher trauern. Wenn sich allerdings bereits ein neuer Finanzier gefunden hat - was eh wahrscheinlich war  - brauchen wir als Endverbraucher darüber eher weniger diskutieren. #h


----------



## OssiKarpfen (6. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Ultimate hat Insolvenz angemeldet*

was denkt ihr, heißt das dann weiterhin ultimate?
MfG Sascha#h


----------



## Pilkman (6. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Ultimate hat Insolvenz angemeldet*



OssiKarpfen schrieb:


> was denkt ihr, heißt das dann weiterhin ultimate? ...



Natürlich. Alles andere wäre unklug. 

Am besten ist es, wenn der Endverbraucher von dem ganzen Käse gar nichts mitbekommt und weiterhin sein gewolltes Produkt bekommt, als wäre nichts gewesen.


----------



## the doctor (6. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Ultimate hat Insolvenz angemeldet*



Pilkman schrieb:


> Am besten ist es, wenn der Endverbraucher von dem ganzen Käse gar nichts mitbekommt und weiterhin sein gewolltes Produkt bekommt, als wäre nichts gewesen.



Die Fische werden`s eh nicht merken |supergri


----------



## OssiKarpfen (6. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Ultimate hat Insolvenz angemeldet*

naja, trotzdem bin ich mit dem ganzen tackle sehr gut zurecht gekommen und mit den ruten und rollen waren ein paar freunde und ich auch sehr zufrieden...

MfG Sascha


----------



## Pilkman (6. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Ultimate hat Insolvenz angemeldet*



the doctor schrieb:


> Die Fische werden`s eh nicht merken |supergri



Okay, wenn man die sozusagen als Verbraucher am ganz untersten Ende sieht... :q :q :q


----------



## angler2 (7. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Ultimate hat Insolvenz angemeldet*

Hallo,

wo führt das noch hin - letztes Jahr Sportex - dieses Jahr
Ultimate - wer ist 2007 dran ???

Ich kann nur sagen: Schade !!!

Viele Grüße


----------



## punkarpfen (7. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Ultimate hat Insolvenz angemeldet*

Nicht zu vergessen Rod Hutchinson, der mindestens einmal Insolvenz angemeldet hat.


----------



## OssiKarpfen (7. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Ultimate hat Insolvenz angemeldet*



> Nicht zu vergessen Rod Hutchinson, der mindestens einmal Insolvenz angemeldet hat.


 
soweit ich weiß, hat der schon 3 mal insolvenz angemeldet...

MfG Sascha|wavey:


----------



## Lupus (7. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Ultimate hat Insolvenz angemeldet*

Was ist eigentlich mit DAM?
Waren die nicht auch pleite ..die Produkte gibt es aber weiterhin???


----------



## duck_68 (7. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Ultimate hat Insolvenz angemeldet*



angler2 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wo führt das noch hin - letztes Jahr Sportex - dieses Jahr
> Ultimate - wer ist 2007 dran ???
> ...




Warum Schade#c  für uns Angler hat sich durch die Insolvenz bei Ultimate nix geändert - soweit ich gehört habe sollen "nur" ein paar Namen in der "Führungsmanschaft" ausgetauscht worden sein...

Die Fa. Ultimate gibt es aber mit den gleichen Produkten weiterhin#6 


Martin#h


----------



## Raisingwulf (7. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Ultimate hat Insolvenz angemeldet*

Es ist immer schade wenn ein Unternehmen in die Insolvenz muß, meist für deren Mitarbeiter oder Lieferanten.
Wenn ein richtig großer wie BenQ in den Sack haut sind es nur 3.400 Mitarbeiter und am Ende wir Steuerzahler und das ist auch schade. Wer weiß von was sich Ultimate durch diesen Zug befreit hat.#c 

Raisingwulf


----------



## melis (7. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Ultimate hat Insolvenz angemeldet*

Eine Insolvenz ist keine große Sache. Manchmal hilft es Fehlerquellen zu beseitigen, damit es richtig läuft.


----------



## Raisingwulf (7. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Ultimate hat Insolvenz angemeldet*

Na wenn Du mit Fehlerquellen Mitarbeiter, Lieferanten, Gläubiger meinst, denke ich dass die das anders sehen - aber ist ja in Mode und deswegen keine große Sache, lernt man ja schon in der Heuschreckenschule.


----------



## Pilkman (7. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Ultimate hat Insolvenz angemeldet*

Das sehe ich auch so - wenn man als Mitarbeiter oder sonstwie direkt betroffen wäre, würde man solche Meldungen nicht so distanziert und locker sehen. Leider gehört so etwas wohl zu unserer heutigen Zeit... effektiver und ökonomischer gestalten, rationalisieren etc. 

Mich persönlich als Endverbraucher trifft das nicht so, ich habe lediglich eine Liege und eine Abhakmatte von den Jungs. Die Hausmarke TNT der Wassersportcentrale in Genk empfinde ich als hochwertiger und besser, trotzdem sie meist sogar noch günstiger sind.


----------



## sjensl (7. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Ultimate hat Insolvenz angemeldet*

hey ja sehe ich genau so! und bei Genk kaufe ich seit neustem auch ein ist wirklich alles sau gut und wirklich günstig ! Boilies super alles super kann man nicht meckern!


----------



## Pikepauly (7. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Ultimate hat Insolvenz angemeldet*

Mögen es mir die Fans nicht übel nehmen, aber finds nicht schlimm! 
Was ich von denen gekauft habe reisst keine Lücken wenns die Sachen nicht mehr gibt.
Eine H-Marker Boje hab ich von denen, bei der das Bleigewicht zu leicht ist um die Boje abzurollen. Musste ich also erst Bleistücke vom Dachdecker holen um das Teil gängig zu machen.
Und der Überlebensanzug gilt bei vielen als echtes Sicherheitsrisiko und hat ne ganz miese Qualität. 
Kenne 3 Leute die denn n paarmal tauschen mussten bzw. nur zurückgegeben haben wg. Unbrauchbar.

Bitte nicht böse sein, aber ich sehe nicht so den Verlust wenn die weg sind. 
Denn ganz billigen Kram aus China und Malaysia importieren können auch andere.

Gruss

Pikepauly


----------



## meckpomm (8. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Ultimate hat Insolvenz angemeldet*

Moin

Wirklich schade find ich das auch nicht unbedingt, für eine Firma die nur Billigplastik in Südostasien nachbauen lässt waren die ganz einfach noch zu teuer. Eigene Innovationen sind mir so nicht spontan bekannt. Und jemand der nur einen billigen Abklatsch von 'höherwertigeren' Firmen sucht, wird billigere Alternativen finden. Wie Markus schon sagte, TNT ist ne gute Alternative. 
Ich finde es ist eine interessante, wenn auch traurige, Entwicklung, keiner will für 5€-Stundenlohn arbeiten, aber alle laufen zum Billig-Discounter... Es gibt nunmal nicht nur hochbezahlte Managerposten.

MfG Rene


----------



## Abramis_brama (8. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Ultimate hat Insolvenz angemeldet*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Mögen es mir die Fans nicht übel nehmen, aber finds nicht schlimm!
> Was ich von denen gekauft habe reisst keine Lücken wenns die Sachen nicht mehr gibt.
> Eine H-Marker Boje hab ich von denen, bei der das Bleigewicht zu leicht ist um die Boje abzurollen. Musste ich also erst Bleistücke vom Dachdecker holen um das Teil gängig zu machen.
> Und der Überlebensanzug gilt bei vielen als echtes Sicherheitsrisiko und hat ne ganz miese Qualität.
> ...


 



Welche Firma lässt denn nicht in China herstellen?????????????


----------



## Abramis_brama (8. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Ultimate hat Insolvenz angemeldet*

Moin!
Nicht trauern Leute!! Ultimate lebt!!!
Definitiv!!!  War eh alles nur Show!!!!


----------



## duck_68 (9. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Ultimate hat Insolvenz angemeldet*



Abramis_brama schrieb:


> Moin!
> Nicht trauern Leute!! Ultimate lebt!!!
> Definitiv!!!  War eh alles nur Show!!!!




Meine Rede


----------



## Corona (9. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Ultimate hat Insolvenz angemeldet*

Schaut mal auf die Seite www.totalfishing.nl. Dort steht, dass Ultimate seit dem 14.09.2006 unter der Firmierung Ultimate International BV mit anderen Investoren weitermacht. 

Mfg Corona


----------



## Raisingwulf (27. November 2006)

*AW: Ultimate hat Insolvenz angemeldet*

Geile Show echt!
Ob das die Leute von Ultimate UK genauso sehen glaube ich zu bezweifeln, die warten auf Ihre Löhne seit Monaten.
Und wenn das die neuen Ultimate Leute bezahlen müssen wirds ne echt geile Show!

Raisingwulf


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (28. November 2006)

*AW: Ultimate hat Insolvenz angemeldet*

Insolvent oder lieber gesagt schäfchen im trockenen !!! ich halte überhaupt nichts von diesem verein .war selber händler und nur probleme mit dem material. der endverbraucher merkt das ja leider gottes nich . aber zur beruhigung solche firmen steigem immer wieder ins geschäft ein (massenproduktion mit geringfügigen matrealien auf kosten der endverbraucher)


----------



## mauriangler (28. November 2006)

*AW: Ultimate hat Insolvenz angemeldet*

Hab mir vor kurzem erst nen termoanzug von ultimate gekauft der war runtergesetzt eigentlich ganz zufrieden mit dem.
traurig sollte man wirklich nich sein gibt ja genug andere marken


----------



## anglerfreund1970 (28. September 2009)

*AW: Ultimate hat Insolvenz angemeldet*

Ultimate hat schon wieder insolvenz angemeldet???

Ich wollte mir letze Woche ein Zelt von Ultimate kaufen.
Habe auch bei meinem Händler um die Ecke das passende gefunden.
Als ich es kaufen wollte, riet er mir mit folgendem Hinweis davon ab: Ich verkaufe momentan keine Garantiefähigen Artikel von Ultimate, da diese wieder Insolvenz angemeldet haben und ich nicht weis wie die Garantiesituation geklärt wird.

Ich fand die Aussage korrekt.
Stimmt es denn wirklich das Ultimate wieder insolvent ist?


----------



## micbrtls (28. September 2009)

*AW: Ultimate hat Insolvenz angemeldet*

Das schlimme dabei sind immer wieder die Lieferanten von solchen Firmen, die bleiben auf den Schulden sitzen. Die Firmen ändern dafür einfach mal den Namen und schon sind alle Verbindlichkeiten weg und der Lieferant?? Ist der nächste, der evtl. Insolvenz anmelden muß!

Armes Deutschland!!


----------



## Blauzahn (28. September 2009)

*AW: Ultimate hat Insolvenz angemeldet*

..schaut doch mal aufs Datum  |rolleyes


----------



## Boendall (28. September 2009)

*AW: Ultimate hat Insolvenz angemeldet*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> ..schaut doch mal aufs Datum |rolleyes


 

Lies den post von Angelfreund

Schreibt doch "schon wieder" und "letzte Woche"


----------



## Blauzahn (28. September 2009)

*AW: Ultimate hat Insolvenz angemeldet*



Boendall schrieb:


> Lies den post von Angelfreund
> 
> Schreibt doch "schon wieder" und "letzte Woche"



Tja, lesen und verstehen sind zwei paar Schuhe...
diesen muß ich mir dann wohl anziehen |bigeyes


----------



## Carras (29. September 2009)

*AW: Ultimate hat Insolvenz angemeldet*



micbrtls schrieb:


> Das schlimme dabei sind immer wieder die Lieferanten von solchen Firmen, die bleiben auf den Schulden sitzen. Die Firmen ändern dafür einfach mal den Namen und schon sind alle Verbindlichkeiten weg und der Lieferant?? Ist der nächste, der evtl. Insolvenz anmelden muß!
> 
> Armes Deutschland!!


 
Hmm,

glaubst Du Ultimate hat nen Lieferanten aus Deutschland?
Wohl eher nicht, sonst könnten Sie Ihre Produkte nicht in dem Preissegment anbieten.
Deren Zeugs kommt eigentlich alles aus China. Und da wird Container weiße bestellt. Bezahlt werden muss sofort, wenn nicht sogar im voraus.
Den Chinesischen Produktionsfirmen tut eine Insolvenz von Ultimate nicht wirklich weh. Wenn es denn wirklich wieder ne Insolvenz ist???

Wenn das Stimmen sollte,...würde sich eines bewahrheiten. Ultimate hätte es abermals nicht geschafft, sich mit ihrem Billigzeugs durchzusetzen.

Grüßle


----------



## anglerfreund1970 (29. September 2009)

*AW: Ultimate hat Insolvenz angemeldet*



Carras schrieb:


> Wenn das Stimmen sollte,...


Es stimmt wohl doch.
Hier steht es sogar öffentlich: 
http://www.anglertreff-soest.de/viewtopic.php?t=1215

mfg
thomas


----------



## Brassenwürger (29. September 2009)

*AW: Ultimate hat Insolvenz angemeldet*

Ich habe heute mal mit einem Außendienstler von Ultimate gesprochen, es stimmt! Ultimate hat definitiv Insolvenz angemeldet. Wie es weitergehen soll, entscheidet sich innerhalb der nächsten Woche...
Sieht aber wohl recht gut aus...


----------



## anglerfreund1970 (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Ultimate hat Insolvenz angemeldet*

Sieht wohl doch nicht so gut aus.

Mein Händler sagte heute das nach wie vor alles in der Schwebe ist.
Schade eigentlich.


----------



## Denni_Lo (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Ultimate hat Insolvenz angemeldet*



Brassenwürger schrieb:


> Ich habe heute mal mit einem Außendienstler von Ultimate gesprochen, es stimmt! Ultimate hat definitiv Insolvenz angemeldet. Wie es weitergehen soll, entscheidet sich innerhalb der nächsten Woche...
> Sieht aber wohl recht gut aus...



Aussage meines Händlers vor einigen Tagen:

das war es, Ultimate ist nicht mehr...


----------



## dib (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Ultimate hat Insolvenz angemeldet*

finde ich echt schade . die gekoatete vorfachschnur zum karpfenangeln hab ich jetz jahrelang benutzt . die war perfeckt für meine zwecke . seeehr schade.


----------



## Carp--Angler (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Ultimate hat Insolvenz angemeldet*

Ja habe aber gehört das sich woll der Herr Ultimate jetzt Skarp nennt .

Und hat jetzt das Futterboot rausgebracht 

http://www.am-angelsport-onlineshop...rboot-Preis-auf-Anfrage_c108-109_p5861_x2.htm


----------



## Hummer24 (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Ultimate hat Insolvenz angemeldet*

Letztlich soll es uns als Endverbraucher an sich egal sein, wenn das Produkt genauso gut bleibt und die Beschäftigten zum größten Teil Ihren Job behalten - hoffen wir das beste....


----------



## Brassenwilli (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Ultimate hat Insolvenz angemeldet*



Carp--Angler schrieb:


> Ja habe aber gehört das sich woll der Herr Ultimate jetzt Skarp nennt .
> 
> Und hat jetzt das Futterboot rausgebracht
> 
> http://www.am-angelsport-onlineshop...rboot-Preis-auf-Anfrage_c108-109_p5861_x2.htm



Skarp ist wie Beavercreek und Trend, eine der Produktlinien der Firma YARIS Sports aus den Niederlanden.
Der Inhaber und Geschäftsführer der Firma Yaris Sports (Henk Bruins) war früher einmal für Ultimate tätig ansonsten bestehen keinerlei Verbindungen zu Ultimate.
Aus sicherer Quelle habe ich die Information bekommen, dass die Firma Ultimate im Rahmen der Insolvenz abgewickelt wird. Ob Jemand die Namensrechte im Rahmen der Insolvenz übernimmt steht in den Sternen.


----------



## Thecatfisch (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Ultimate hat Insolvenz angemeldet*

Wechseln Teile von Ultimate nicht zu Spro über ?

Z.b.die Marke Dynamite Baits ?


----------



## Tommi-Engel (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Ultimate hat Insolvenz angemeldet*



Thecatfisch schrieb:


> Wechseln Teile von Ultimate nicht zu Spro über
> ?


Ich habe nur gehört, dass Dietmar Isaisch wohl zu Fox gewechselt hat...|supergri


----------



## Denni_Lo (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Ultimate hat Insolvenz angemeldet*

Dynamite istaußen vor, da es ein eigenständiges Unternehmen ist, Ultimate hatte nur den Vertrieb gemacht.


----------



## Denni_Lo (28. März 2011)

*AW: Ultimate hat Insolvenz angemeldet*

http://www.ultimatehengelsport.nl/

Ist scheinbar wieder zum Leben erweckt worden


----------



## rivercarp (28. März 2011)

*AW: Ultimate hat Insolvenz angemeldet*



Denni_Lo schrieb:


> http://www.ultimatehengelsport.nl/
> 
> Ist scheinbar wieder zum Leben erweckt worden



Jo wieder einmal schau mer mal wie lange sie diesmal am Markt sind.


----------



## Ein_Angler (28. März 2011)

*AW: Ultimate hat Insolvenz angemeldet*



Abramis_brama schrieb:


> Welche Firma lässt denn nicht in China herstellen?????????????



Es gibt einige Amifirmen die lieber in Nicaragua oder Costa Rica herstellen lassen. 
z.B. Xcalibur


----------

